

Ask News.YC: Do you prefer to hack in darkness or in the light? - palish


======
pg
I used to think darkness, but it turned out that quiet was the active
ingredient in darkness.

~~~
staunch
Quiet is the most important but even when I can't get that it still helps me
to be in a dark and cold environment. It's calming.

------
ivankirigin
It's nice to be able to look away from a computer screen to think. So facing
monitors and a window at the same time is ideal. I find this setup good for
day or night, and have a similar setup at home. I took a quick picture to show
what I mean. <http://flickr.com/photos/ikirigin/1061406827/>

I constantly have headphones on. Sometimes without music -- lowering
interruptions.

------
sherman
In the light, but when it's dark outside. When it's dark inside, the
brightness from the monitor gives me a headache.

------
cmars232
Light, but only natural sunlight. Darkness is better than ugly green
fluorescents/ugly yellow incandenscents.

